# Attitude and genetic purple seeds



## Relentless999 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have querkle and purple wreck going right now.. Trying to find a good purple, which I know is hard to do..

What are some more strains that attitude carries that have purple in their genetics?

thanks!


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 19, 2009)

Cannobiogen Sandstorm 
Dutch Passion Perplex
TGA Subcool seeds Deep Purple
Check out OG Raskals seeds if you get a chance - his gallery has some ridiculously purple phenos and they're for sale sometimes

I've had some serious purps going, no matter the strain I'd suggest starting many seeds to find the pheno your looking for. I started 50 Skywalkers to determine the final pheno I've been working with for over 7 years now. Most purple varieties vary widely within the same strain regarding color. That's at least what I've found in past grows and breeding projects. Best of luck....


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 19, 2009)

thx man. i hope 1 of my purple wreck or querkle turns purp. i started 7 purp wreck and 5 querkle.


----------



## jmansweed (Sep 19, 2009)

I think I posted on your last thread about the Wreck. That stuff can spit some real purple color out and smokes great. Best of luck


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Sep 19, 2009)

Check out a strain called Mossys Gem.
Heres a shot.
hxxp://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/34220b_indy_3_best_shot.JPG


----------



## the chef (Sep 19, 2009)

Try going down the list, sagarmantha, dutch passions, homegrown, dj sort, just to name a few, have some good looking purple strains. Light one up and have a kickin time doing the research(might take a couple of days...hehehe).


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi R999...

Good luck on the purps...   look forward to seeing them in your grow.  I just got some Deep Purple TGA seeds but it's gonna be a while before I can fit them into my schedule...

Peace!


----------

